# Razor burn during spay



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I just picked up Nilla from the vet this morning. I was so upset to see what looked like small cuts at the sides of her tummy. :foxes15: I asked the tech and she said those are razor burns when she got shaved in preparation for spay. I am sooo mad!  I would think that for a $436 spay, they would be very careful!! With the size of our little ones, even a small cut hurts. She's already hurting from the spay, my poor little one. 

*Should I change vets??*

Our walk a day before her spay.









Spay surgery on the left, razor burns on the right, top and bottom









Other views of the razor burns


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes I agree I would be very upset with the vets, it's enough that she has the surgery wound to contend with. I would make sure the vet themselves knows you are not happy as I doubt the tech will pass on the message. It is likely the vet hasn't seen the burns as at our practice the animal is often draped ready for surgery and the vet just pops in, does the op and leaves straight after never seeing the un-draped animal. Hope she gets better soon, sending healing vibes. X


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would say something directly to the vet. That is unacceptable and he needs to be aware. Usually the vet techs shave so he may not even realize there was a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Well... it does happen, I am sorry to say. And how much you paid for surgery is not
a factor. Here is Tabitha after a $2100 knee surgery. I did go right in to the Vet with
her and they said not to put anything on the scabs, just let them heal on their own 
No, I wouldn't change Vets. Small abrasions are just a risk with surgery.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, that is unacceptable. I would talk to the vet and take in those pictures. It sounds like a new tech that doesn't know what she/he's doing. I have had tons of dogs and cats spayed and never have seen anything like that.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i think i would be just alittle upset. i wouldnt change vets over that though... 

i just had Tootsie spayed a few weeks ago. the area was very clean... no razor burns. i think i paid around the same as you but i got her teeth cleaned. and that included the presurgical bloodwork and they sent antibiotic meds and anit inflamatory / pain meds home with me. 

i hope Nilla will be feeling better soon


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey got spayed by the same vet a year ago, not a single razor burn. It didn't occur to me what you all just said, that it could be the vet tech. I would email the pics to my vet and the owner just so they are aware.

Nilla is doing well, she's actually better than how Hershey did a year ago. Thank you all for your inputs!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It also can be the dog, too. Some dogs are just more sensitive to things..


----------

